# Is my puppy allowed in the garden before his 2nd injections?



## Rocco's Mum (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello, I am new to PetForums so please point me in the right direction if this question has been asked before. 
We brought our new French Bulldog puppy home 8 days ago, he was 7 weeks on arriving home. Since being with us, we have taken him into the garden every hour or so to toilet train, and he is doing very well - 80% going outside & only waking once in the night for a loo break. The breeder advised me last night that he shouldn't of been allowed into the garden until after his 2nd injections due to parvo & leprotisosis, so now I am panicking we have done the wrong thing? 5 weeks in door training seems quite a long time? 
We also live in a new build house, with a tidy square garden only 1 year old (we watched them lay the lawn), with no plants & high fences so no access to foxes/rats etc. 
Can anyone advise? 
Many thanks


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

As long as no other dogs have had access to your garden then there isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Will be fine to take your pup into the garden before his second jab. Start as you mean to go on with toilet training. Also if you have friends with a dog whose inoculations are up to date, then that dog can visit your pup. You can also take your pup out of your garden to get used to the outside world, so long as you carry him. Very good for helping your pup get used to all the strange new noises and sights before he is allowed to go for walks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

You can take him in the garden before any jabs as long as no other dogs have access.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

siskin has covered it, it's perfectly fine to let your dog in the garden, and it sounds like the toilet training is going very well so far!  I also would be taking your pup out down the street whilst carrying him to get him used to traffic and people and all the outside world noises whilst he is young - take treats so he associates these noises with good things


----------



## Rocco's Mum (Feb 13, 2016)

BlackadderUK said:


> As long as no other dogs have had access to your garden then there isn't a problem at all.


Thank you


----------



## Rocco's Mum (Feb 13, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Will be fine to take your pup into the garden before his second jab. Start as you mean to go on with toilet training. Also if you have friends with a dog whose inoculations are up to date, then that dog can visit your pup. You can also take your pup out of your garden to get used to the outside world, so long as you carry him. Very good for helping your pup get used to all the strange new noises and sights before he is allowed to go for walks.


Thank you, we have a pug friend coming to visit today


----------



## Rocco's Mum (Feb 13, 2016)

redroses2106 said:


> siskin has covered it, it's perfectly fine to let your dog in the garden, and it sounds like the toilet training is going very well so far!  I also would be taking your pup out down the street whilst carrying him to get him used to traffic and people and all the outside world noises whilst he is young - take treats so he associates these noises with good things


Thank you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

As everyone has said yes take pup into garden - much easier to start toilet training outside.
Another great resource is the puppy plan
Lots of information on appropriate socialisation and puppy development 
http://www.thepuppyplan.com/


----------

